# Freeze Dried Krill?



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I work in the food service business so usually I grab up the scraps/leftovers from the fish we cut up in house, but do to the slow economy we havent been doing as many cater outs. So my supplies are starting to run low, and as a college student i need to be on the cheap, but I want to do right by my p's. Has anyone used these Freeze Dried Krill? I know my lfs carries these and was wondering if these had any benefits over pellets? Any help would be greatly appreciated

Edit* I guess what I am really looking for is i think it will be easier to feed these rather than to break them to eat pellets? I have looked up the nutritional values and these IMO seem to be more nutritious than the pellets, much more protein. Does anyone prefer these over pellets or is it a non-consequential decision??


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

IMO Although piranhas love freeze dried krill, it is not nutritious to be used as a staple diet for your fish; however it is fine to use it as an occasional snack/treat. I think that the freeze drying process removes a great deal of the nutrients. Maybe if you soak the freeze dried shrimp in Kent Zoe or vitachem, it can make up for the loss.

But if possible I would recommend pellets since they are a more complete source of nutrition.

..hope that helps


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

freeze dried krill is what I raised my rhom on. Thats all I could get him too eat until he grew to around 5 inches. Occasionaly I'll still give him a couple.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

ive tried feeding to my p's,but they really dont eat it, i think because it floats at the top. i didnt leave it in their tanks to see if it sunk to the bottom.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea it just floats my p's wont touch it either


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

IMO, freeze dried krill is a good option to feed to your Ps on a weekly basis to change things up a bit. My staple is tilapia and shrimp, however they get freeze dried krill once a week. It is fun to watch them attack the top of the water and it should help with color. They may not take to it at first just like pellets, but can be trained.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

freeze dried krill has a ton of protein in it, i read everything on the labels that
i eat and also do the same for my fish....look at the labels and do the compairison


----------

